# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Vui tí thui, ai bít trả lời nhé

## seopro12345789

Lâu lắm mình không tham gia cộng đồng, gửi các bạn một câu đố góp vui giải tỏa street nhe!
Nội dung như sau:
Trong chuồng gà có rất nhiều gà mái nhưng chỉ có mộ ông gà trống, ông ta đang sống yên ổn với đàn ga mái thì bỗng một hôm chủ của đàn gà thả thêm một anh bạn gà trống (trẻ hơn, to hơn, khỏe hơn ông bạn gà trống cũ) vào. Tất nhiên sẽ có một cuộc giao chiến để xác định quyền thống lĩnh của đàn gà. he he
Hỏi:
Làm thế nào để ông gà trống loại bỏ được anh gà trống mới được thả vào?
Hãy trả lời nhé.

----------


## socialnv112

Ông gà trống già hãy gáy sai giờ giấc ( nhưng lại ko để cho ông chủ biết là mình gáy )
để ông chủ tức và thịt con gà to khỏe kia đi vì nghĩ là nó gáy..[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:

----------


## balothuhn

sai rùi, tiếp tục trả lời đi nhé

----------


## luxubu

Eo (trẻ hơn, to hơn, khỏe hơn ông bạn gà trống cũ), khó thế, không nhẽ oánh nhau trước mặt mấy chị gà hjchjc

----------


## vannguchau

> Eo (trẻ hơn, to hơn, khỏe hơn ông bạn gà trống cũ), khó thế, không nhẽ oánh nhau trước mặt mấy chị gà hjchjc


 Đánh thế thì thằng gà to khỏe nó thịt luôn ấy chớ

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

> Lâu lắm mình không tham gia cộng đồng, gửi các bạn một câu đố góp vui giải tỏa street nhe!
> Nội dung như sau:
> Trong chuồng gà có rất nhiều gà mái nhưng chỉ có mộ ông gà trống, ông ta đang sống yên ổn với đàn ga mái thì bỗng một hôm chủ của đàn gà thả thêm một anh bạn gà trống (trẻ hơn, to hơn, khỏe hơn ông bạn gà trống cũ) vào. Tất nhiên sẽ có một cuộc giao chiến để xác định quyền thống lĩnh của đàn gà. he he
> Hỏi:
> Làm thế nào để ông gà trống loại bỏ được anh gà trống mới được thả vào?
> Hãy trả lời nhé.


Chắc là lão ta (gà trống cũ) dở trò bẩn ấy mà. Ko thì thằng trẻ khỏe ăn đứt à.
Lão gà trống cũ sẽ kích đểu để gà trống mới chạy thi vói lão, nhưgng với điều kiện là chấp lão 1/bao nhiêu quãng đường đó, rùi ông chủ nhìn thấy lại cho là thằng trẻ đòi "ĐẠP MÁi " lão gà trống cũ...-> ko mần ăn chi được --> Thế là bắt thằng trẻ thịt .
:lick::a:

Jờ thì lão ta mặc dù yếu nhưng vẫn ..thoải mái à....

----------


## gg.satthutq94

Đồng ý 100% với ý kiến của haimanh. Chiêu này đúng là đáp án của câu hỏi, đúng không linh22? Người chủ cho rằng con gà trống mới bị "GAY" nên tiễn nó lun!! hehe. Thế mới có câu: "Gừng càng già càng cay"

----------


## sebweb

gừng càng già càng cay già thì có cách của già

----------


## nhumotcongio

Đúng rùi
cảm ơn nhé
Nếu ai đã đọc chuyện cười rùi thì trả lời được ngay mà.

----------


## chuyenxemay

*A1*

Mộ ông gà trống thì hay rùi vì ông đã 1 đi không trở lại
Còn chú gà trống kia thích nhaJ

----------

